# Had This One Over In The Japanese Forum Thought You Guys Might Like A



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Had this one over on the Japan Forum, but being a diver thought you all might like a look..

Watch movement number: 6309

Watch serial number: 942763

Production date: Apr, 1979


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I like those hands. Many of the Seiko diver's hand sets don't appeal to me, but these are not too cumbersome for my tastes.

Later,

William


----------

